# Simploo composting toilet



## RogerV (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm thinking about one these for a camper. Is anyone using one and, if so, how do they perform? (I just know I'm asking for trouble phrasing it that way but let's have a bit of fun.)

Any other relevant thoughts on waterless loos that allow easy disposal of the waste would be interesting.

Products |


----------



## IanH (Dec 15, 2016)

Re-inventing the wheel, or bog!
Why bother, the systems currently in place are the result of years of evolution and work well.
Also what space would you need, it is limited!


----------



## mark61 (Dec 15, 2016)

Meet a couple at the overland show who used one. Spoke very highly of it. Empty once a month, thats living in van too.


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 15, 2016)

ok lets get to the nitty gritty here....    what type of textured substance does your poo become after "resting" in the loo for the required amount of time ...   and how do you get it out of the toilet tank and where do you put it then ??     Even if it is compost by that stage then passers seeing someone empty it will still think its poo....

Re urine   -  sending pee into grey tanks would cause a problem surely  -   as you then will have a large grey tank full of festering urine to dispose of  (instead of the normal toilet cassette which you can carry)


----------



## mark61 (Dec 15, 2016)

Jays said:


> That's the difference 3 days via a month therefore 10 times longer!
> What did they use on/ in it? Shavings? Sawdust?
> John




Some kind of coconut fibre, or coconut something. Months worth of coconut fibre didn't take up much room, think it's sold in compressed bricks.


----------



## izwozral (Dec 16, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> ok lets get to the nitty gritty here....    what type of textured substance does your poo become after "resting" in the loo for the required amount of time ...
> 
> Play-Doh.
> 
> Now there's a thought.:goodluck:


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 16, 2016)

Well it appears I have been doing it right all these years without having to purchase a rather expensive toilet i just sh!t in a biodegradable bag and I pee in a cassette toilet dry waste separated from wet waste job done.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 16, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Well it appears I have been doing it right all these years without having to purchase a rather expensive toilet i just sh!t in a biodegradable bag and I pee in a cassette toilet dry waste separated from wet waste job done.



Sh!timg in a bag !
If I had to resort to that I wouldn't bother. It's like going back to the dark ages for gods sake. 
Just laughing to myself as to what my late wife would have had to say if I had suggested it to her, the second word would have been off lol !


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 16, 2016)

Don't know that I would fancy a composting loo , but, to be fair, it's not something I've looked at. I did notice that the extras are way cheaper than Thetfords.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 16, 2016)

Jays said:


> All you need is a connection to the grey tank and you will not get caught emptying a pee filled cassette.
> The stories that get told of folk just pour the waste out with a care.
> If yours is just pee, no paper, no problem!
> It's just that onlookers do not know!
> John



I am extremely discreet when tying my pee only cassette.


----------



## ricc (Dec 17, 2016)

once or twice when caught out ive used a tesco bag in a builders bucket for no2.   then buried the bag.    whats wrong with just putting a bag of human waste in a dog poo bin?


but out in the wilds a folding shovel suffices.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Dec 17, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> Sh!timg in a bag !
> If I had to resort to that I wouldn't bother. It's like going back to the dark ages for gods sake.
> Just laughing to myself as to what my late wife would have had to say if I had suggested it to her, the second word would have been off lol !



I know a lot of folk who live in vans and boats and do exactly the same as Annie. Can't see the problem - people seem quite happy to pick up dog poo with a bag, so what's the difference.


----------



## Debroos (Dec 17, 2016)

Right here goes (as it were!)...
We have a toilet box, can't remember the make. It is basically a bucket with a toilet seat, for comfort.
We put a plastic bag in it, about the same size as a supermarket bag, then we line the sides and back with toilet paper, running downwards from top to bottom and put a bit in the bottom- this keeps the polythene bag clean....do our stuff...take out and tie the top and when going past a loo or handy burying place empty it out carefully and the plastic bag stays clean and can go into a regular bin.
We found that if we keep the tied 'parcels' in a seperate sealed container then the loo never smells horrid.
All pee goes into a small bucket with lid and emptied onto rural grass....
can't believe I'm saying all this. 
I sometimes wonder what our non-wilding friends would say....


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 17, 2016)

We have used either a shovel and a bush or the bags with bio granules for years when camping (bags hook over a small 3 cornered folding camping stool) 

How to use Boginabag - instructions for use

Biodegradable and disposable in waste bins.... 

However next van I fit out I'll be looking to find a small corner for a compost loo... 
No messing about filling water or using nasty chemicals and pretty economical friendly 

Best Composting Toilet System I've Seen Yet - YouTube


----------



## Iza (Feb 19, 2018)

Sadly I purchased a Simploo. It is pitched as tho it is the answer to all your problems. I would suggest it is only the beginning. The unit is made of material which looks and feels cheep. It is badly fitted together. Gapping gaps due to a poor design and the individual parts being of different material and the components not fitting together well. And the waste section is small and fully visible. There is also a hole in the bottom, which allowed urine overflow to leak on to my wooden floor. For a long time I have not bought something that feels so nasty! Wishing I had spent a little more in the first place and bought a Separett.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 19, 2018)

*Not quite as Campervan person*

1 No toilet paper or wetwipes in the cassette.
2 If cassette only has urine it can be emptied discreetly but properly in many places

Thus problem reduced but not entirely solved.

If in the wilds find a compliant horse/sheep/cow/goat and pooh where they do.
Well not exactly Annie's Shovel needed as well.

Easier for males to pee in many places to reduce the cassette load


----------



## Les Haro (Feb 19, 2018)

I have questioned Simploo and received satisfactory answers.
re installation........pipe liquid to grey water........air outlet to outside
I am going to try Zeolite as an odour control, if that isn't satisfactory then I will connect up the low watt electric fan
There is a compost bag for the 20kg max of solid waste.
As I like fiddling with things I don't see poor build quality gaps etc as a problem but a challenge.
It's a third of the price of others so you get what you get. 
I don't ever want to go on a camp site and mix with those sort of people, and am willing to do the alternative, what ever that is.


----------



## maxi77 (Feb 19, 2018)

Just had a look at their website which I would rate as poor. You are expected to know everything about this system because there is no information either on how they work or how to install them or how to use them. If the owner wants to sell many he needs to up his game on promoting his product. On the basis of the website I would not be encouraged to buy.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 19, 2018)

I looked at the simploo considered it for our next conversion....
However I discounted it in favour of the Kildwick ones.... 
Definitely the system I will be going for when conversion time comes...
The guys at Kildwick are second to none when it comes to support


----------



## Wildstan (Feb 19, 2018)

I first camped with my parents in 1947 when I was 7 and my brother was 11.  We went on sites for 2 weeks without any facilities except a water tap.  The first thing my brother did was to dig 3 holes, toilet, grey water and a dry waste pit.  We covered the solid matter with some earth and that was that.  No smells or flies and at the end of the holiday to pits were refilled and the sods replaced.  Easy!


----------



## maxi77 (Feb 19, 2018)

Wildstan said:


> I first camped with my parents in 1947 when I was 7 and my brother was 11.  We went on sites for 2 weeks without any facilities except a water tap.  The first thing my brother did was to dig 3 holes, toilet, grey water and a dry waste pit.  We covered the solid matter with some earth and that was that.  No smells or flies and at the end of the holiday to pits were refilled and the sods replaced.  Easy!



Till I left home to join the RN we spent most of our holidays in a literals  falling down cottage with an outside tap fed from the field drains. Solid stuff went into a rather revolting old Elsan bucket which was weekly emptied into a hole dug in a rarely used field. You peed against the dyke and grey water went back into the field drains. When it rained you had a shower or swam in the river.


----------



## Debs (Feb 20, 2018)

Simploo, to complicated, too plastic, I made my own composting loo, it's a piece of nice looking furniture and very comfortable to use. I did do an article about it somewhere on here.:hammer:


----------



## colinm (Feb 20, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Life's too short to faff with all this crap.



That's cheered me up this morning.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 20, 2018)

*Ee By Gum*



maxi77 said:


> Till I left home to join the RN we spent most of our holidays in a literals  falling down cottage with an outside tap fed from the field drains. Solid stuff went into a rather revolting old Elsan bucket which was weekly emptied into a hole dug in a rarely used field. You peed against the dyke and grey water went back into the field drains. When it rained you had a shower or swam in the river.



Them were the days !

But seriously I think we are too fussy particularly with Grey water..Care is needed yes and discretion.

Black waste obviously more care and a shovel !

Yellow waste (urine...Is that a new term ?) use a hospital type receptacle (with lid) and again dispose of carefully


----------



## Iza (Feb 25, 2018)

*Cheep is not always good... compost toilet - craping in a crap model*

The Simploo is pitched as tho it's the answer to all your problems. I would suggest it is only the beginning. The unit is made of material which looks and feels cheep. It is badly fitted together. Gapping gaps due to a poor design and the individual parts being of different material, resulting in the components not fitting together well. The waste section is small and fully visible. There is also a hole in the bottom, which allowed urine to overflow leaking on to and ruining my wooden floor. For a long time I have not bought something that feels so nasty! Wishing I had spent a little more in the first place and bought a Separett.


----------



## REC (Feb 26, 2018)

Iza said:


> Sadly I purchased a Simploo. It is pitched as tho it is the answer to all your problems. I would suggest it is only the beginning. The unit is made of material which looks and feels cheep. It is badly fitted together. Gapping gaps due to a poor design and the individual parts being of different material and the components not fitting together well. And the waste section is small and fully visible. There is also a hole in the bottom, which allowed urine overflow to leak on to my wooden floor. For a long time I have not bought something that feels so nasty! Wishing I had spent a little more in the first place and bought a Separett.



You can say that again!!:lol-049::lol-049:

Double post!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 26, 2018)

TBH I like the idea of composting loos...
It’s not a new idea, & would have thought it would be MUCH more advanced as a standerd fit or option on Live in vehicles & such like.

How do people currently dump the Poo Compost !. 

It’s bad enough with the stigma attached to the Cassette Dump debate at present!,,Although I suppose you could plant a Bush at every Dump point used to make it more environmentally acseptable in the eyes of some.

I am surprised that some sort of ‘Kit’ hasn’t been developed to replace the Cassette in the most popular Thetfords & alike to convert them !.


----------



## REC (Feb 26, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> TBH I like the idea of composting loos...
> It’s not a new idea, & would have thought it would be MUCH more advanced as a standerd fit or option on Live in vehicles & such like.
> 
> How do people currently dump the Poo Compost !.
> ...




My feeling exactly. Keep eyeing up our cassette and thinking how we can adapt it. Previously had a sunkamp loo which we used, solids into a bag lined with cat litter or sawdust or even just loo paper. Emptied after each void, put in a double bag ( got some of those scented bags) and disposed of it in dog poo bins. Or sometimes in the sanitary bin in ladies loos...not recommended for a single man however :lol-053:

TBH cannot exactly see how the Simploo waste can be classed as "compost" when fresh and without added carbon composting material


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 26, 2018)

Well,,,Having a quick think about it, I suppose a ‘Possible’ easy ish approach would be to create a Partition to separate Solid & Liquid, No change in path for Solids, just have to figure out how to then compost in Cassette !. (Lol lol You could even add the Compost medium & ‘Stir’ through the hole lol lol).
Drill a hole fit Tank or Skin fitting with suitable pipe to Trap then on to Grey water tank or whatever!,,

Kind like this -





Hmmm,,,I think I will keep my cassette set up


----------



## spigot (Feb 26, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well,,,Having a quick think about it, I suppose a ‘Possible’ easy ish approach would be to create a Partition to separate Solid & Liquid, No change in path for Solids, just have to figure out how to then compost in Cassette !. (Lol lol You could even add the Compost medium & ‘Stir’ through the hole lol lol).
> Drill a hole fit Tank or Skin fitting with suitable pipe to Trap then on to Grey water tank or whatever!,,
> 
> Kind like this -
> ...



I can see that working for us chaps.....but what about the ladies???


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 26, 2018)

Practice & Maybe we could design a Pink version!. Lol lol lol.
Maybe a Female could comment on the viability of the Innitial design!


----------



## alcam (Feb 26, 2018)

*Jobby Wheecha*

Get one of the above think this will fix your toileting problems .


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 26, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well,,,Having a quick think about it, I suppose a ‘Possible’ easy ish approach would be to create a Partition to separate Solid & Liquid, No change in path for Solids, just have to figure out how to then compost in Cassette !. (Lol lol You could even add the Compost medium & ‘Stir’ through the hole lol lol).
> Drill a hole fit Tank or Skin fitting with suitable pipe to Trap then on to Grey water tank or whatever!,,
> 
> Kind like this -
> ...



You do realise you can buy those ready made ..
 Compost toilet separator 


Composting Toilet, Urine Diverters and Composting Toilet Components

As for the "ladies" side of things.... 
Practice and aim is all apparently ;-)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi ya, 
How does that fit in a Thetford Toilet Bowl then !,

(Which is kinda what we are on about as a retro fit option!)


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 26, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya,
> How does that fit in a Thetford Toilet Bowl then !,
> 
> (Which is kinda what we are on about as a retro fit option!)



It doesn't..... Out of the box.... 
But surely IF you are going to the pfaff of hacking a Thetford cassette about to make it into some sort of hybrid then it might save you some work???


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 26, 2018)

You mean use this part?
http://www.kildwick.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/image1-e1504383859207.jpg


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 26, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> It doesn't..... Out of the box....
> But surely IF you are going to the pfaff of hacking a Thetford cassette about to make it into some sort of hybrid then it might save you some work???



Yep,,I see what your saying now.
I really don’t know if it’s worth all the trouble,,,! But still a great idea for those that persevere me thinks


----------



## REC (Feb 27, 2018)

just  had a thought ( rare for me nowadays) why not just put a compost bucket under the hole in the thetford, and use a separator for urine ( We Pee | ?) Dispense with the cassette. Sawdust can be put through the "hole" and trap shut after. Would have to ensure bucket was secure in the locker but the setup is already there. Ventilation ...hmmm,  maybe an outside vent through the locker door? 
My diy skills are zilch...but I do have ideas:raofl:


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 27, 2018)

REC said:


> just  had a thought ( rare for me nowadays) why not just put a compost bucket under the hole in the thetford, and use a separator for urine ( We Pee | ?) Dispense with the cassette. Sawdust can be put through the "hole" and trap shut after. Would have to ensure bucket was secure in the locker but the setup is already there. Ventilation ...hmmm,  maybe an outside vent through the locker door?
> My diy skills are zilch...but I do have ideas:raofl:



To be fair that's pretty much what a lot of home built compost loos are.... 
Some folks get properly involved in actually processing their waste into humanure... 
I'd be satisfied with something I can dispose of in a environmentally sensitive way without having to find sluice points/manholes etc.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 27, 2018)

Even cheaper urine separator.....

Urine Separator / Diverter for Eco / Composting Toilets. Proudly made in the UK  | eBay


----------



## alcam (Feb 27, 2018)

REC said:


> just  had a thought ( rare for me nowadays) why not just put a compost bucket under the hole in the thetford, and use a separator for urine ( We Pee | ?) Dispense with the cassette. Sawdust can be put through the "hole" and trap shut after. Would have to ensure bucket was secure in the locker but the setup is already there. Ventilation ...hmmm,  maybe an outside vent through the locker door?
> My diy skills are zilch...but I do have ideas:raofl:



Surely the best idea is to **** behind a tree , preferably not in front of it ? Dispense with cassette , sawdust and worrying about securing bucket . Being in the open air means no ventilation problems either . Jobbys a good un


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 27, 2018)

alcam said:


> Surely the best idea is to **** behind a tree , preferably not in front of it ? Dispense with cassette , sawdust and worrying about securing bucket . Being in the open air means no ventilation problems either . Jobbys a good un




Horses for courses though.... 
Must be or no one would bother with loos inside vans...
To be honest we don't have a loo on board in this van, as we either use public facilities or are somewhere where a shovel and about a million miles between us and the next bit of human civilisation (apart from the one time on a small Scottish island.... Long walk to a far flung point with a very tranquil view of the sea....
Flat calm I'd just got into position after some excavation work (outcrops of rock on both sides... It was like an epic armchair wilderness loo) 
To be greeted by a small fishing boat sailing past.....) 
Anyway.... 

Next van will be having a compost type loo in a separate compartment between real bulkhead and rear doors.... Cant be doing with the portapotty type loos at all.... And the emptying.


----------

